# Slingshot hunting laws. Please help!



## learnin' (Sep 4, 2014)

Please go to this thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/ (which is pinned on the general forum), and see if you can help by providing input for your state.

There have been 80 views, but so far the only information that has been collected is for Virginia and Texas (and I did the Virginia one).

All it takes is a phone call to your DNR or finding the information online. If one person from each state can take a few minutes to do this, we can have a complete and current list.

So please, consider taking some time to add the information for YOUR state to the thread.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The last time I checked with fish and game in Alaska I could take any game with a slingshot. This was a couple years ago. How can I check again to see if things changed with the slingshot hunting law in Alaska barring going to fish and game again?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Rodents are OK in California but that's it.

California is very strict on everything, unless you are an illegal alien, a drug dealer, or on section 8 housing !........

Don't get me started !

wll


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

wll said:


> Rodents are OK in California but that's it.
> 
> California is very strict on everything, unless you are an illegal alien, a drug dealer, or on section 8 housing !........
> 
> ...


Hahaha, and for the most part full of like minded people, minus little veins of silicone scented ignorance.


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

Here in Idaho, we can hunt any non game species that is not protected.....meaning not many typical fair..... This is what I can tell that is legal ( my understanding not any legal advice) Small game cottontail rabbits and forest grouse in season, non game typical Jack Rabbits, grey squirrel, rock chucks, ground squirrel, raccoons, coyotes, Pigeons (Rock Doves/ Feral), Eurasian Collared Doves, starlings, English Sparrows. I think crows as well in season.

Most of these are not feasible to hunt " legit" do to city ordinances. My city considers shooting a SS in city limits the same as discharging a firearm ( if they want to be nasty) so a lot of stuff a guy would have to " Freedom Hunt" or ....If your serious about urban hunting you find the honey holes on the border of town


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Never have called and asked about WI, I do it however. The way I see it, they allow .177 airguns, without a restriction on FPS, so my slingshot is fine. Nobody bugs me on the public land. All squirrel are small game here, so are cottontail rabbits. I do need a small game license each year, even for unprotected species.

Hares are unprotected so I can hunt them all year w/o bag limits. Dont see many though, I think they might of had disease this past year, or cats/coyotes hit them hard.


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

I need to edit my post.....Idaho does require a small game license if you are going to hunt.


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

I added Wyoming with a link to the regulations as well as personal contact with two different game wardens.

Sasq.


----------



## learnin' (Sep 4, 2014)

Still need many, many more states' info. If your state hasn't been determined on the thread linked in the OP, please consider helping the community by researching your state and posting the results in that thread. 

Here's the link again :

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Massachusetts here.

The only laws on the books I can find about slingshots is that they are illegal to sell in Mass to Mass residents and illegal to manufacture in mass with the intent to sell to mass residents unless said residents are members of a sling shot club of some kind. Pretty loose and pointless laws.

As to actually hunting with them there is nothing saying you can't, so I do. I have talked to wildlife officers and they don't even know. I have yet to start hunting with my slingshot, still working on zeroing in my aim a bit more, but once I feel I can I will.


----------



## learnin' (Sep 4, 2014)

****** UPDATE ******

The list has results for 18 of the 50 states so far. There is still much work to do. Thank you to those who have taken the time to help. If you haven't contributed information for your state, please consider doing so. It only takes a phone call or an e-mail. I have found most DNR departments to be pretty responsive to e-mails, but I've been unable to find e-mail addresses for a large number of them. This means phone calls, and given the different time zones it is probably easier for those of you who live in each state to do this.

You can see the updated list here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=504570


----------



## learnin' (Sep 4, 2014)

*Only 19 more states needed!*

Please check the list here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=505147 and see if there is a state that you can help with.


----------

